

Show HN: Isometric Painting Tool - _jomo
http://jomo.tv/#,,-1,,,-2,-1,,,-2,,,,-1,,,-2,,1,,,2,,,,1,,,2,,,,1,,,2,,-5,,,-6,,,-7,,1,-7,,2,-7,,,-7,-1,,-7,-2,-5,,,-6,,,-7,,,-7,,1,-7,,2,-7,1,,-7,2,,,5,,,6,,,7,,-1,7,,-2,7,,,7,1,,7,2,,,-5,,,-6,,,-7,,-1,-7,,-2,-7,1,,-7,2,,-7,,,5,,,6,,,7,-1,,7,-2,,7,,1,7,,2,7,5,,,6,,,7,,,7,-1,,7,-2,,7,,-1,7,,-2,,,

======
_jomo
This was a little weekend project.

In case it isn't obvious, you can move around in the x, y, z axes. Controls
are explained in the bottom left.

I was actually looking into isometric rendering on canvas for a different
project and then thought I'd make a little demo with it. The idea of creating
a painting tool only came by accident through a bug that didn't clear the
canvas and I thought it would be useful.

I thought isometric graphics are quite amusing when it comes to impossible
objects. [0]

Maybe this is also useful for someone making a game based on an isometric map.

FYI: I've set up a GitHub wiki page in case someone wants to share their
creations (just copy the link). [1]

0:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impossible_object](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impossible_object)

1:
[https://github.com/jomo/jomo.github.io/wiki](https://github.com/jomo/jomo.github.io/wiki)

------
Kapura
If it's possible, the cursor should change colour when it's toggled between
move/paint mode.

~~~
_jomo
Thanks! I've made it dark when not painting.

It's also slightly transparent now.

------
tacone
Somebody had to do it, I guess
[http://imgur.com/Ej4Yc1K](http://imgur.com/Ej4Yc1K)

------
hellbanner
Easy to work with, that was fun!

I was really hoping I could draw Escher staircases!

Technical Making of Monument Valley (isometric game using escher geometry)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCCC9hQm6MM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCCC9hQm6MM)

------
jasondecastro
You should fix the URLs that it generates when you perform an action. It
completely spammed my history. [0]

0: [http://i.imgur.com/xO89UFB.png](http://i.imgur.com/xO89UFB.png)

~~~
_jomo
Didn't think about this. I've updated it and you now need to press 'L' to get
the link.

Thanks for the suggestion!

~~~
vilhelm_s
I think it's probably possible to change the URL each step without creating a
new history entry, at least this Stackoverflow Answer seems to suggest so:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20937280/how-to-change-
ur...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20937280/how-to-change-url-without-
changing-browser-history)

That seems perhaps more elegant that having a separate keypress?

~~~
_jomo
thanks, added. It seems like webkit still fills the history though.

------
slickwilli
Scrolling my mouse wheel up once increases scale to 101 and then going back
one takes the scale to "1" but the object is super tiny (does not seem to be
really "1")

~~~
_jomo
Hmm, that's interesting. Do you have your mouse set to scroll super fast?

